# Around Allenheads Weardale



## stesh (Mar 29, 2015)

Up on the hills


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautifully composed shots, you should be well proud of that set! 
Cracking stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2015)

What a find ! Great shots and a beautiful location,some amazing old vehicles.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2015)

Spesh. Loving those shots.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 30, 2015)

Cracking set. Nice.


----------



## smiler (Mar 30, 2015)

Lovely post, I could happily spend time nosing around here, their seems to be other derelict cottages in the background, did you take a look at them?, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## stesh (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Smiler,

Yeah there's some cracking derelict farm houses all around that area.


----------



## Potter (Apr 10, 2015)

That's a cool little vehicle graveyard. Strange that there is two Minors the same.


----------



## Consett truckie (Jul 8, 2015)

Great find ,I was wondering where about the location of this site is, I live quite close


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2015)

Please don't ask for location details, it's against the forum rules.

It pretty much says in the title of the thread anyway, I'm sure you can figure the rest out for yourself.


----------



## scribe (Jul 9, 2015)

Love these shots, old vehicles and old buildings. Very nice.


----------

